# Issues almost 3 months post-TT -questions



## carol9999 (Jul 5, 2010)

HI... i had TT june 22, 2010.. was papillary cancer both sides.. taking 125mcg synthroid... I will state my blood work levels below...these are the questions:

1) I will be going for thyroid scan early october to see if i need RAI.. my endo and oncologist says this is not a given and depends on what they see on the scan combined with my thyroglobulin levels . I am a little confused that it is possible for me NOT to have the RAI if these things check out OK.

2) My endo wants to increase my Synthroid to 137mcg because my TSH is still too high for a thyroid cancer patient, but because I developed elevated blood pressure directly since the surger (it was always perfect before surgery), she wants to wait and see what the blood pressure does before giving me more meds in case it is what is causing the high blood pressure...BTW..none of the doctors can figure out why I would devolpe HBP after surgery... THought on taking more meds to get TSH down? (It increased from the first blood tests taken after surgery-see below)

3) dont understand that if you have TT and RAI which i thought got: rid of any thyroid cells, why do you still need to surpress your TSH?

Here are blood results

pre surgery 4/7/10:
TSH 3rd gen 1.29
T4 total 6.8
T3 uptake 33
T4 free calc 2.2 
(as you can see...thyroid working perfectly)

surgery 6/22/10

post surgery 7/16/10:
TSH 3rd gen .89 (endo wanted to see this lower with increased dose of synthroid but left alone because of HBP)
T4 total 8.4
T3 uptake 34
T4 free calc 2.9
Thyroglobulin 2.0 (didnt like this number so high either)
Thyroglobulin AB <20

another post surgery 8/23/10

TSH 2.2 (this increased and endo still wants more meds but wants to watch HBP first and she felt we could wait on this in case the meds are what are bringing blood pressure up) --we are getting new blood tests in a couple of weeks

So what do you all think of all this? Thanks for input!!


----------



## carol9999 (Jul 5, 2010)

sorry for the duplication in post


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board Carol - could you please add your lab ranges to your post?

The reason for RAI as I understand it is to kill off any remaining thyroid tissue as some small amount is left around the vocal cords and the thyroid can regenerate some additional tissue thus cancer cells.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I read from a prominent thyroid BB that RAI also seeks out other cancers in the body and destroys them as well. (?)


----------

